# What is normal for 13 weeks?



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

For all of the more experienced people here...I wonder if I could ask - what is normal to expect of a 13 week old puppy? We've never had a dog before so we have no basis for comparison. 

Kipling is a male - 13 weeks
We crate him during the day if we can't watch him, and at night.
He can go 4-6 days no accidents but then will have a pee accident and yesterday for the first time in 5 weeks since we got him he pooed in the house.
He sleeps 10:30-6-ish
We walk 3 times a day from 10-20 mins each time
He can sit, and lay down on command. 

What do you think? About right for 13 weeks? We feel good about all of this but I just wondered what you all think?

Oh..and one last question - when...for real...can we begin to expect him to be fully house trained?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It sounds to me that little Kipling is right on track for such a young puppy. Havanese, like many other small breeds take longer to train than large(r) breeds. Having him crated when you can't watch him is exactly what you want to do. You might also consider a playpan or wire crate where you can put a wee-wee pad and his bed and toys. Every Havanese is different and some take much longer than other. I don't know what it depends on. Bugsy was fully potty trained/house broken at 6 months (I mean he had the full run of the house). But, I was vigilant with him and took him out all the time for potty brakes and didn't leave him free when I couldn't watch him. Because when I did, accidents happened! Lucky for me, he never had poo-poo accidnets in the house. He just right away knew that it had to be done outside. I also couldn't get him to go on the wee-wee pads. All he wanted to do was shred them.* Kipling is on the right track. Remember, consistency and persistence over time equals success.


----------



## descha (Jul 3, 2009)

My experience is brief but similar. We got our first Havanese on 5/8/09. Desi WILL NOT


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

It sounds to me that Kipling is very advanced for 13 weeks. Murphy is 10 months and he is just now getting to the point where I trust him in the house unsupervised. You should be proud of your little guy!


----------



## descha (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, I haven't a clue how that posted when I hit return so I will finish. Desi hates wet grass! Won't potty or poop unless I diligently stand over him and keep encouraging him. He is 5 months old and will still poop in the house no matter how good a watch we keep on him! We got Cha Chi after falling in love with Desi; Cha Chi joined us at 8 weeks old on 6/26/09. He loves the back yard, rarely has any sort of accident in the house but if he does it will be potty not poop. Cha Chi doesn't care about rain or wet grass. Our guys are crated all day as we both work so on the other end they sleep in bed all night to be with us. Maybe a week or two ago Cha Chi started sleeping through the night (holding it) but he is up religiously at 6:10 am daily! That's okay work days but an old lady needs a little weekend sleep! I am thinking that within the next 3 weeks or so Cha Chi should have the sleeping in down and holding it longer also.

Sorry to ramble on and on with my experience; hope this helps. And, oh dear Lord, I found myself looking for my breeder to see if she had puppies! Out of the question but I'd have a hundred of these guys if I could!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Great -thanks everyone for sharing your experiences. They are such little furry individuals aren't they?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kipling sounds like he is doing very well and is advanced for 13 weeks. They're all so different. Mine was good about potty training around that age but had accidents weekly up until a year when he would get too excited while playing, someone coming home, etc.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I worried a lot too but now try to take it one day at a time. Murphy is 7 months old and will still occasionally have a pee accident in the house. They go outside a lot though, I take them every time one of them rings even if it's only been a few minutes since the last time. Murphy drinks a lot more water than Scooter does so he goes more often. I don't mind as long as he isn't going inside! We still have gates up in our house so they're confined to where I am but they come upstairs with me too.

I'd say Scooter was quite reliable at 1 year, no more accidents since then. These guys are so much fun though! Carpet can be cleaned!!! LOL


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It sounds like Kipling is doing great! These dogs are all so different and really I think owners are different in what they call "potty-trained" or "house-trained". My Rufus was fully house trained at 15 months--meaning I could leave him out in the house without worry that he would chew furniture or potty somewhere and could expect him to hold several hours. I'm sure he would hold at least 8-10 hours, but I am never ever gone that long! Marley is 16 month old and is potty-trained but not 100% house trained. As long as I am here to catch his clues and keep a regular potty schedule he will do fine, but if I were gone and left him on his own, I'm not so sure he would hold it!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

good buddy said:


> It sounds like Kipling is doing great! These dogs are all so different and really I think owners are different in what they call "potty-trained" or "house-trained". My Rufus was fully house trained at 15 months--meaning I could leave him out in the house without worry that he would chew furniture or potty somewhere and could expect him to hold several hours. I'm sure he would hold at least 8-10 hours, but I am never ever gone that long! Marley is 16 month old and is potty-trained but not 100% house trained. As long as I am here to catch his clues and keep a regular potty schedule he will do fine, but if I were gone and left him on his own, I'm not so sure he would hold it!


Very helpful distinction. thank you. Yes, for me...what I'm looking for is some idea of when we can begin to trust him to just be with us in the house and indicate that he needs to go, vs. us taking him enough to avoid accidents which I'm fine to do...I just want to understand when they fully get it...he seems to have an idea even now...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

KSC said:


> Very helpful distinction. thank you. Yes, for me...what I'm looking for is some idea of when we can begin to trust him to just be with us in the house and indicate that he needs to go, vs. us taking him enough to avoid accidents which I'm fine to do...I just want to understand when they fully get it...he seems to have an idea even now...


I've heard some mention there dog is "trained" but poops in the house once a month or so....lol To me, that's NOT trained! :suspicious:

Your guy sounds like he has a good idea of what he's supposed to do, now it just takes some time for them to refine those skills! I thought Rufus there at about 10 months. He'd gone several weeks without an accident and then he dropped down and peed right in front of me! I know alot of Hav's that seem to backslide at times and you have to start all over! :frusty: Just stay on top of it and they will get there!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sounds like Kipling is doing good. Here is a good article for you .http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The key to me is recognizing the signs they give off when they need to go. My guys ring the bells on the back door so we know they need to go out but Murphy still has an occasional accident. It sure helps when they have a way to let you know it's time to go!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Mozart is 13 weeks as well. He has had occasional accidents but I can 'read' his signs pretty good (he does tight counterclockwise circles before he poops-every time!). He sleeps in the crate from about 10:30pm-7am and only uses the crate in the car during the day. We have an ex pen in the kitchen and he likes to nap in there. We also have an ex pen outside but he does not use it at all cause we can't leave him outside alone(we have hawks). He can fetch really well but does not get any other commands well/consistent yet. We start puppy classes on Tuesday. Sounds like our boys are right on track (we have never owned a dog yet either).

Kelly and Mozart


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I look forward to hearing how your puppy classes go. We don't start until Sep 12th. I'm looking forward to it though!


----------

